# Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen



## dbpaule (12. Juli 2010)

*Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Hi zusammen,

viele Jahre bereits behalte ich im Sommer einen kühlen Kopf, da ich mir aus Lüftern Tischventilatoren baue. Hier nun eine kurze Anleitung dazu.

Man nehme:

1x irrsinnig schnell drehenden Lüfter
2x Lüftergitter in entsprechender Größe
4x Winkelstücke als Standfüße
4x Gummiklebenoppen
8x Lüfterschrauben

Ich nutze hier einen Yate Loon D14SH-12, der mit 2300rpm dreht und 140mm misst. Das beförderte Volumen ist sicher übertreffbar, aber die erzeugte Luftgeschwindigkeit nicht. Gut geeignete Modelle sind:
* Scythe Kaze Maru 1900rpm (mein Favorit)
* Scythe Slipstream 120mm 1900rpm
* Coolermaster Excalibur
* Yate Loon D14SH-12

Die Gumminoppen und Winkelstücke findet man in jedem Baumarkt und kosten in Summe vielleicht 3€. Lüfter und Gitter solltet ihr natürlich kaufen oder aus eurem Repartoire nehmen. Der Kostenaufwand beim hier gezeigten Modell würde bei etwa 12€ liegen. Die Lüftergitter sind optinal. Sie erzeugen natürlich Störgeräusche durch zusätzliche Verwirbelungen, sie schützen aber auch davor, dass das Lüfterrad kaputt geht, sollte der Ventilator mal umkippen. Ganz zu schweigen von Schnittwunden 

Hier noch die Bilder dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr den Ventilator nicht an eurem PC anschließen könnt, dann kauft euch vom nächsten Elektronikmarkt um die Ecke einen Allround 12V-Trafo mit etlichen Anschlüssen daran für GameBoy, DiscMan, etc.. Einfach das Kabel kappen und mit roten und schwarzem Kabel des Lüfters verzwirbeln und isolieren. Achtet beim Kauf auf die maximale Stromstärke. Bei einem 500mA-Gerät macht ihr nix falsch 

LG und euch allen einen kühlen Kopf,
Paule


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

protip: ein aus lego gebautes scharnier erlaubt ein anwinkeln des lüfters, sodass man ihn wesentlich besser auf's gesicht ausrichten kann. ausserdem vermisse ich den hinweis auf eine lüftersteuerung.

insgesamt nur ne 2-


----------



## dbpaule (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Ich habe bewusst auf eine Lüftersteuerung verzichtet! Denn es kam mir nicht mal in den SInn, da der Lüfter 0,7A schluckt und das kaum eine Steuerung mitmacht, zumindest nicht sehr lange. Anstatt eines Schaniers kamm man auch ein oder zwei PCGHs und die vorderen Füße klemmen  Der richtige Hammer-Ventilator kommt ja noch dieses Jahr, wo jeder Schnick-Schnack bei sein wird ;o jaja! Seid gespannt.

LG, Paule


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Ich vermute zwar, dass die meisten Leute einen "reinen" Ventilator zu Hause haben, aber trotzdem ne nette Idee.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Tolle Idee. Ich hatte auch noch ein Gehäuselüfter übrig und hab mir ein Ventilator selbst gebaut. Allerdings nur aus Pappe und Tesafilm. Sieht deshalb nicht so gut aus wie deine Version erfüllt aber seinen Zweck.


----------



## dbpaule (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Hat doch auch was! Immerhin kann man deinen neigen! Top!

LG, Paule


----------



## Zlicer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige der sich sowas gebastelt hat 

hier mal mein versuch:


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Hab mir auch sowas gebastelt

Strom kommt vom Netzteil (Lüfteranschluss) und wird über ein ehemaliges Serielles Lego Robots Verbindungskabel zum Lüfter geleitet. Drehpoti hab ich abgeknipst un die Leitungen Kurzgeschlossen. Den Schalter hab ich aus em alten Lidl SilverCrest DVB-T Receiver ausgebaut.


----------



## mistamagma (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Muahahaha 


Aber Deine idee finde ich auch super 

@ Zlicer Roccat Kave Rockz ! 



Gruß
Sven


----------



## sipsap (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

und auch meine interpretation!

roccat kave ftw


----------



## sipsap (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

nein wie jut!^^
hab aus nem gelkühlakku nen 'tunnel' geformt und hinter dem lüfter plaziert. dann das ganze mit nem geschirrtuch so abgedeckt,dass die luft durch den gelkühlakkutunnel muss. sehr angenehm das ergebnis.

low-budget-klimaanlage


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

hmm..mir wären diese Lüffis alle zu lahm...könnte man da nicht ne Spawa platine mit reinbasteln....von 12V auf 24V

Was nach unten geht geht auch nach oben...fragt sich nur wie lang....ich geh schonmal Wakühler fürn Lüffi Zeichnen....


----------



## sipsap (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

mal zwei 9V batterien in reihe schlaten und lüfter ranklemmen.ob es klappt?

würden sie ab glaub ich nich abkönnen


----------



## Scheolin (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

naja...ich glaub das geht einfach nur auf die Lager und der Motor wird warm...Wakühler gibt's dann demnächst bei mir

Wer möchte mal einen Test machen?


----------



## Stex (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Bei mir lief an den ganz heissen Tagen auch ein 120mm Lüfter... auf 24V
War auf jeden Fall schön kühl   Aber die Lager bzw der Motor wurden schon etwas wärmer 
mfg Stex


----------



## Zlicer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Ja das Kave ist schon ein geiles Headset, aber auch ziemlich schwer.... 

btt:

@ sipsap: Bringt der "Papierrahmen" den du dir gebaut hast irgendwas? Wäre mal gut zu wissen denn mein LianLi-Luffi hat nur schlappe 1000 rpm 

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Michisauer (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

wenn son lüfter nur 0,7 Ampere zieht...... nehmt nen stinknormalen LiPo-Akku 3-Zellig mit 3 Ampere Leistung, der hält dann knapp 4h durch. Is natürlich nur ne Option, wenn man Modellflieger is und sowas bereits zuhause hat. Sonst isses einfach zu aufwendig, was das wiederaufladen dieser Akkus angeht.


----------



## Rick (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

hab vorgestern auch sowas gebaut (allerdings einfacher) 
ich hab einfach mit Draht nen rumliegenden 2000rmp 120er lüfter an so ne einfache lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Ist sogar des erste mal dass ich die wasserkühlungsöffnungen am gehäuse gebrauchen konnte. erzeugt nen ganz guten luftzug.


----------



## pc-jedi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Ich habe mir aus einem alten Industrie Lüfter mit 5200rpm einen schönen Lüfter gebaut. Der erzeugt einen solchen Luftstrom das ich den extra mit einem Stück Blei beschweren musste, damit er nicht umfällt bzw. sich vom Acker macht.


----------



## Lotz24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Am besten gehts mit nem Lüfter von nem Intel Boxes Kühler xD nur die Lautstärke is naja... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

ich konnte es auch nicht mehr aushalten. Daher habe ich drei 140mm LianLi Lüfter genommen und diese an eine alte Lüftersteuerung gehangen.

So hab ich einen super Surround Airflow


----------



## sipsap (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*



Zlicer schrieb:


> Ja das Kave ist schon ein geiles Headset, aber auch ziemlich schwer....
> 
> btt:
> 
> ...



naja der papeirrahmen bündelt den luft strom^^
dadurch bläst das teil mir direkt ins gesicht oder wo auch immer er hin soll


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

12cm Delta ftw man muss zwa dafür sorgen das sie nich einfach weg,,fahren"  aber der Wind is bei 4500. U/min echt geil werde morgen vlt ma alle 3 aufn tischbauen :p


----------



## Kaspar (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

oder einfach nen bischen mehr durchmesser und weniger umdrehungen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



170 mm xigmatek lüfter 

und die 26° waren erst der anfang zwichenzeitig hatte ich bis zu 32° meinem pc sei dank 

gruß

und kooles tuto nicht perfekt aber nett geschrieben!


----------



## dbpaule (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

Also ich muss sagen, dass es hier echt auf die Umfrehungen ankommt, denn wenig rpm erzeugt auch eine geringe Luftgeschwindigkeit. Somit kommt kaum Luft bei dir an. Mein 140er, der mit 2100rpm dreht ist zwar etwas laut, aber dafür ist auch schön frisch für mich.

LG, Paule


----------



## Kaspar (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kühler Kopf mit Paules Tischventilator zum Selberbauen*

naja mir ging es nicht um eine extreme kühlung sondern eher um einen stillen wind der ruhig bläst und mich ein wenig kühlt

gruß


----------

